# The Plan Of Eru?



## John (Aug 30, 2021)

Was The Plan Of Eru To Allow Arda And His Children to Suffer Under the two Dark Lords Morgoth And Sauron As Much as possible Before Doing The Second Music Of The Ainur in which the world would be without suffering?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 30, 2021)

John said:


> Was The Plan Of Eru To Allow Arda And His Children to Suffer Under the two Dark Lords Morgoth And Sauron As Much as possible Before Doing The Second Music Of The Ainur in which the world would be without suffering?


This is a delicate matter, as it has to do with Christian theology and Tolkien's view on suffering, and God's will.


I will defer to other more Wise members to answer this.



CL


----------



## Alcuin (Aug 31, 2021)

John, you asked essentially this same question only 12 days ago. Are you not content with the answers you received then?









Why Did Eru not destroy Morgoth?


Why Did Eru not destroy Morgoth Himself when Morgoth Tampered with his music and the music Of The Ainur of Creation?




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------

